# Which is your favorite Ave Maria?



## DeanClassicalTchaikovsky (May 13, 2014)

I'd have to say mine is Bach-Gounod's, but I love Schubert's and Piazzola's too.


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

Schubert, especially Maria Callas' version


----------

